# GSD Training in MI



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

Does anyone know of a puppy training specializing only for GSD's? I'm located in the Metro Detroit/Rochester area. 

I thought I read or heard about it from someone, and can't find or recall where. 

I'm looking to get my 12 week old puppy into a class within the next month. 

Thanks, 

Mike


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I take my puppies to the KPT classes at Northfield Dog Training in Ann Arbor. The KPT instructor has a GSD as does her assistant (me). Not just GSD in the class, but people who know GSD.


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Obedience Dynamics, in Trenton, is where we've gone for the past year. She doe's puppy kindergarten, Basic, Intermediate, Rally & Agility. Love it! 

https://obediencedynamics.com/Obedience_Dynamics.html


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi from nearby Walled Lake! We go to Custom K-9 in Commerce but I have heard great things about Wolverine Dog Training Club and I also visited Gone to the Dogs in Novi which came recommended to me as well.


----------

